

Ask HN: What places on the Internet do you go to for programming advice/tips? - asaddhamani

Could be a specific irc channel, google group, forum, stackoverflow, subreddit, anything really.
======
kalagan
I don't know if it counts as "advice/tips" but I follow many blogs and a few
periodic lists of news and articles like this one for .NET
[http://blog.cwa.me.uk/](http://blog.cwa.me.uk/) and this one for JavaScript
[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/)

------
codecondo
[http://codecondo.com/programming-
communities/](http://codecondo.com/programming-communities/)

------
couchand
Read everything on Ward's Wiki.
[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki)

------
MalcolmDiggs
Stackoverflow mostly. w3schools (yeah I'll admit it!) when I'm stuck on some
tricky css or something.

------
elyrly
/r/webdev

